# Hurricane Raceway



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hurricane Raceway will start racing on 12/21/08 4x16 4 ln. oval running Wing & wingless Sprintcars/Street/Bomber stocks/Dirt Modifieds




























Thanks for looking
Carl


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

your track is awesome looks great i love the sprints and modifieds that would be a blast, i'm getting ready to build a oval myself, good job, shon


----------

